# broody girl.



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My 8 month old silkie has always been an excellent layer
I'd get eggs every day to every other day from her. Three days ago she stopped laying and started sitting on her nest
She is all puffed up and just sits. She is eating and drinking although not as much as usual. I became real concerned and thought she might be egg bound. I checked her abdomen and vent carefully and did not feel any egg. Still concerned I massaged her abdomen and gave her a calcium shot to stimulate her to lay. It was calcium gluconate the same the vet gives to stimulate laying. The shot won't hurt her it just provides extra calcium. In an egg bound bird it will stimulate the muscles to help them lay. Still I got no egg. I checked her over again and still could not feel an egg. She continues to sit on an empty nest only leaving to eat and drink. She is pooing normally. Then it hit me! My girl had gone broody on me! Its been three days and she continues to sit all puffed up on her nest. She doesn't seem to be straining and seems otherwise healthy. Being the amount of time its been with no eggs do you all think I'm right about her being broody? Her vent is normal without discharge. Her eyes are bright when I make her walk she walks normally. She just heads right back to that empty nest puffs her feathers up and sits. She is not grumpy when I come near but she's grumpy to the other chickens and will peck them when they come near. Does this sound broody to you all? This is my first time with a broody girl and I want to make sure. I'd think if she were egg bound I'd likely lost her by now after three days. What do you all think? Has my silkie gone broody on me? Is there any good ways to break a broody? I've heard wrapping a ice pack in a towel and letting her sit on it might help? What do you all think? Thanks for reading. She's my baby and I'd hate for anything to be wrong with her! Does she sound broody to you?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely broody. Silkies are known for this. Put her in a wire cage with no bedding suspended slightly off the ground. Try to get as much cold air under and around her as you can. It discourages sitting. You can also bother her constantly as well. Try to get her mind off other things. Or if all else fails, go ahead an buy a cheap dozen fertile hatching eggs off CL and give momma a shot.


----------

